# temperatura portatile e ventole...

## power83

salve ragazzi, il mio portatile alla temperatura di 68 gradi Celsius si spegne sotto Gentoo e nn capisto come regolare questa soglia per fare in modo che resti acceso fino ad esempio 80 gradi.

Altro problema: il mio portatile (Asus L3436 serie L3S) ha 3 ventole, che dovrebbero accendesi progressivamente in funzione della temperatura, ma dopo 2min che e' acceso partono tutte e rimangono accese, a partire da 48gradi in poi son sempre accese tute al massimo e fa casino, a tal punto che in biblioteca, oltre a dar fastidio a qualcuno, mi assordano, nel senso che quando spengo tutto per andare via mi sembra di sentire un silenzio cimiteriale a confronto.......

si puo' fare qualcosa per regolare il raggio di azioen delle ventole?

ps: sono gia' state pulite dalla polvere...

----------

## lopio

 *power83 wrote:*   

> salve ragazzi, il mio portatile alla temperatura di 68 gradi Celsius si spegne sotto Gentoo e nn capisto come regolare questa soglia per fare in modo che resti acceso fino ad esempio 80 gradi.
> 
> 

 

ma non e' gia' un po' alta?

----------

## power83

Beh...considera che sul portatile ho in Intel Pentium4 2.00 Ghz 512KB cache....ma nn mobile, identico al "fisso"

----------

## Ferdinando

 *lopio wrote:*   

> ma non e' gia' un po' alta?

 

Con un pentium4m a me arriva tranquillamente a 72 durante le compilazioni (ma non supera mai i 73).

 *power83 wrote:*   

> oltre a dar fastidio a qualcuno, mi assordano, nel senso che quando spengo tutto per andare via mi sembra di sentire un silenzio cimiteriale a confronto...

 

Hai tutto il mio sostegno, se vuoi una spalla su cui piangere   :Very Happy: 

Purtroppo condivido il tuo problema; però dubito che queste cose si possano risolvere via software, o almeno il kernel mi sembra offra l'informazione che la ventola sia accesa o meno ma non la possibilità di modificarla.

Quanto allo spegnimento, non è mica una limitazione del bios?

Ciao

----------

## power83

bah...verifichero' il bios.

cmq so che molto molto molto tmepo fa si era parlato della possibilta' di comandare le ventole o qualcsoa di simile, probabilmente in riguardo ad alcune cose nel kernel soprattutto x gli ibook G4, che senza quelle cose li' avevano dei problemi di calore xke' le ventole n andavano mi sembra......  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Ferdinando

In giro ho trovato qualcosa solo per comandare le ventole di un portatile Dell; comunque hai già letto questo (io le soglie le ho in /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/TZ01/trip_points btw) e questo?

In effetti se riuscissi a ridurre la frequenza quando il processore si scalda (cosa che a me fa l'hardware del pentium4m) le ventole dovrebbero riuscire a recuperare la situazione.

Ciao

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Si ma non mi sembra che la versione liscia del pentium 4 supporti un qualunque tipo di frequency scaling,, quindi occhio che potresti danneggiare irreparabilmente il processore...hai guardato se il tuo acpi e' buggato? Magari dipende solo da quello ed e' possibile che qualcuno abbia giá sistemato la cosa... su questo forum ci sono un po di post riguardo acpi buggato a la sistemazione del dsdt

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Fix_Common_ACPI_Problems

Dacci un occhio

ciao

----------

## Ferdinando

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> Si ma non mi sembra che la versione liscia del pentium 4 supporti un qualunque tipo di frequency scaling

 

In genere sui portatili non installano un pentium4, ma una sua versione "mobile", il pentium4m, che pur non essendo un pentium-m supporta:

```
p4-clockmod: P4/Xeon(TM) CPU On-Demand Clock Modulation available
```

che consente di variare la frequenza in sw, anche se ci si rende spesso conto che quando i meccanismi hw intervengono in funzione della temperatura e della connessione o meno della batteria al sw viene presentato sempre lo stesso valore di frequenza  :Sad: 

Ciao

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

 *power83 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Beh...considera che sul portatile ho in Intel Pentium4 2.00 Ghz 512KB cache....ma nn mobile, identico al "fisso"
> 
> 

 

----------

## Ferdinando

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

>  *power83 wrote:*   
> 
> Beh...considera che sul portatile ho in Intel Pentium4 2.00 Ghz 512KB cache....ma nn mobile, identico al "fisso"
> 
>  

 

Sorry, me l'ero dimenticato quel post.  :Embarassed: 

Comunque è strana come installazione! Ci credo che le ventole fanno casino...

Ciao

----------

